# Fin de contrat calcul ICCP



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

En fin de contrat, au moment de calculer l'ICCP, pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'au total des semaines travaillées (du 1er juin 2022 au dernier jour travaillé), il faut ajouter les 5 semaines acquises au titre de la période de référence précédente (1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022)?

Un grand merci à vous car aucun droit à l'erreur pour cette fin de contrat plus que difficile et douloureuse.

Bonne journée

Carrie


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Octobre 2022)

Ben non, sauf si vous n'avez pas pris de congés du tout cet été......


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Nanou91, pouvez-vous m'expliquer alors cette histoire d'ajouter au calcul d'ICCP, les semaines acquises au titre de l'année précédente s'il vous plaît?
Car évidemment ça me semblait bizarre à moi aussi mais un truc m'a échappé c'est sûr.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Octobre 2022)

On ajoute que celles qu'on n'a pas prises.
L'indemnité Compensatrice de Congés Payés, ça correspond aux CP ACQUIS mais pas encore pris.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Votre contrat est-il en année complète ou incomplète ? 

Car le mode de calcul n'est pas le même


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

D'accord, merci beaucoup, donc l'ICCP, le calcul je comprends, mais si on a pris tous ses congés, rien à ajouter.
J'ai pourtant lu (mais ai dû mal interpréter) que l'on devait ajouter quelque chose de l'année de référence précédente, désolée comme quoi je n'ai pas pigé mais heureusement ne ferai pas l'erreur grâce à vous.


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci assmatzam, contrat en AI.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Octobre 2022)

Non car vous ne pouvez pas avoir pris ceux acquis entre juin  2022 et la rupture... sauf par anticipation.
Mais effectivement en AI c'est différent


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

oui vous avez raison, mais pour cela il faut savoir plusieurs choses :
contrat année complète ou incomplète ?
quand a commencé le contrat?
la comparaison avec les 10% ?
montant de la mensualisation ?


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Non car vous ne pouvez pas avoir pris ceux acquis entre juin  2022 et la rupture... sauf par anticipation.
> Mais effectivement en AI c'est différent


ben tu n'as pas compris... les cp acquis et posés de l'année précédente comptent dans le calcul donc si elle a posé des cp en juillet/ aout si ils comptent


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci kikine, contrat AI, débuté le 01/12/2020, comparaison 10% faite et moins avantageuse (mais je vais recommencer dans le doute), montant mensualisation en brut: 692.77


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Alors vous devez calculer le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées depuis le 1er juin 2022 jusqu'à la fin de contrat
À ce nombre de semaines vous rajoutez les semaines de cp acquises et prises

Par exemple
Acquis au 31 mai 2022 30 jours
Le contrat prend fin le 30 novembre
Il y a eu 20 semaines travaillées et 4 semaines de cp acquis

Le calcul sera réalisé sur 24 semaines de travail effectif


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

ok vous avez acquis combien de cp?
je suis étonnée car au bout de la 3ème année les cp payés par 10% devraient être plus avantageux
pouvez vous me donner le détail des salaires perçus depuis le début + le montant des cp? svp


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Pour les 10% vous devez bien prendre en compte le totel des salaires bruts perçus depuis le 1er juin jusqu'à la fin de contrat 
en prenant en compte le montant des cp payés qui vous ont était versé en juin 2022


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Donc en effet, si je ne rajoute rien de la période de référence précédente, les 10% sont plus avantageux...


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Avant de calculer votre iccp il faut d'abord calculer la régularisation de salaire 

Car si il y a régularisation à verser elle rentre en cpte pour le total des salaires bruts perçus


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Total des 10%: du 1er juin à fin sept de cette année: 3484.86€ brut mais si je dois ajouter de l'année passée?


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui je l'ai calculée, merci je ne l'avais pas incluse: 90.68 € brut à ajouter au calcul


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

oui vous devez ajouter la somme que vous avez reçu pour le paiement des cp de l'année d'avant (que vous avez pezrçu avec le salaire du mois de juin)


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui dans mon calcul des 10% j'avais bien inclus le salaire de juin comprenant les CP, mais assmatzam, c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai travaillé 14.6 semaines du 1 juin à fin septembre mais quel est votre calcul des 4 semaines? Moi j'en ajoutais 5, c'est là qu'il y a un truc que je ne comprends sûrement pas?


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes, vous êtes adorables et je suis soulagée de votre aide, je ne dois pas me tromper.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

C'était juste un exemple

Si vous trouvez 16,4 semaines au total
16,4 / 4 * 2,5 = 10,25 = 11 jours ouvrables acquis

11 jours / 6  x heures hebdo x taux horaire brut contrat = maintien de salaire


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Pour résumer, j'ai fait 14.6 semaines travaillées du 01/06/22 au dernier jour travaillé fin sept et j'ai ajouté 5 semaines, ce qui me faisait un total de 19.6 semaines. Là c'était plus avantageux que la comparaison avec les 10%, mais assmatzam vient de m'apprendre qu'il faut ajouter les heures de la régularisation, donc peut-être les 10% vont être plus avantageux.
Je cherche juste à comprendre cette histoire d'ajout des semaines à ajouter au titre des acquis de la période de référence précédente? Désolée si je ne suis pas claire...


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Pour les 10% vous avez dû 1er juin au 30 septembre 
3484,86€ de salaire + 90,68€ de régularisation 
Cela vous fait 3575,54€ 

Soit 357,55€ pour les 10%


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui assmatzam, c'est bien le calcul que j'ai effectué pour le maintien de salaire, donc à ces semaines travaillées, je n'ajoute rien de l'année passée?


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

19,6 semaines / 4 x 2,5 = 12,25 = 13 jours ouvrables acquis 

13 jours / 6 x heures hebdo x taux horaire brut contrat = maintien de salaire


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Si
tu as rajouté à tes 14,6 semaines travaillées les 5 semaines de congés payés acquises et prises au 31 mai 2022


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est ça, je viens de faire le calcul, ce qui fait 279.31 net mais si je rajoute les 5 semaines de l'année dernière (ce que je me pose comme question), ça me fait un net à 305.89 donc plus intéressant, voilà pourquoi je dois comprendre car si je me trompe...


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Bah tu les a ajouter tes 5 semaines de congés payés au 31 mai 2022 dans ton calcul

14,6 semaines travaillées + 5 semaines de congés payés acquis et pris = 19,6 semaines de travail effectif


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Ma question sur mon post était de savoir si au moment du calcul de l'ICCP, on ajoute aux semaines travaillées depuis le 1er juin 2022 à fin sept, les semaines acquises au titre de l'année précédente (5) ou non?
Les calculs, j'y arrive, mais si j'ajoute des semaines pour le calcul du maintien de salaire et que je ne peux pas comme m'a répondu Nanou91, je vais me tromper.
Peut-être ai-je mal tourné ma question: comment fait-on pour calculer les semaines à ajouter de l'année précédente s'il vous plaît?


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Fait tes calculs en brut


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci assmatzam, donc j'avais raison, c'était ma question première?


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui je fais toujours tout en brut.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui tu rajoutes aux semaines travaillées les semaines de cp acquises et prises au 31 mai 2022


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Ah un grand merci, donc mes calculs sont bons, j'ai bien ajouté 5 semaines que j'avais acquises au 31 mai (j'ai tout appris ou presque grâce à vous ici, car les formations, 0 ou presque).
Par contre pour les 10%, j'ai encore appris grâce à vous qu(il faut aussi calculer le montant des heures de la régul, je suis tellement soulagée, vous n'imaginez pas, votre patience m'impressionnera et me touchera toujours.
Merci infiniment 🙏


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Pas de soucis 
Par contre si je peux me permettre pourquoi fairles calculs que maintenant 
Alors, que visiblement le contrat est déjà terminé depuis 2 semaines 

Vous n'avez pas reçu votre solde de tout compte ????


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui je comprends vos interrogations, arrêt de travail depuis l'agression du dernier jour travaillé (fin sept), fin de contrat fin novembre après période de préavis non commencée, mais aucun calcul supplémentaire car tout sera à zéro, pas de CP ni salaire sur arrêt (d'ailleurs quelle galère retard de plus de deux mois à la CPAM, donc zéro pour moi en attendant).


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Vous vous êtes fait agressé par votre employeur ????


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Je ne peux en dire davantage, c'est en cours, je fais tout ce qu'il faut mais je suis meurtrie, difficile dans cet état de réagir, j'ai peur de tout d'autant que c'est une personne apparemment atteinte de pathologie mentale...mes enfants ont été témoins et ont été choqués et c'est ce qui m'a fait réagir, j'ai du mal à me protéger moi-même mais là, pour eux, plus jamais.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Et bien prenez soin de vous et reposez vous 
Pensez à vous et votre famille c'est le plus important 
Bon courage 
Et si vous avez besoin de quoi que ce soit comme aide pour cette fin de contrat n'hésitez pas à poster


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Votre sollicitude me touche assmatzam, vous avez écrit les mots justes, car dans cet état, toute demande ( d'aide ou autre)  est compliquée.
Merci pour cette main tendue, vous m'avez déjà soulagée d'un gros poids et du coup j'oserai revenir si besoin. 
Bon courage à vous aussi et à toutes les personnes ici qui nous aident, prenez soin de vous surtout 🙏


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Je ne sais que trop bien ce que c'est que d'être en période difficiles 
J'ai moi aussi eut mon lot de galères

Et dans ces moments là le cerveau marche à l'envers 

Donc demander de l'aide est la meilleure solution pour s'en sortir 

Et les messages de soutien et réconfort font énormément de bien même si c'est derrière un écran. 

Bon rétablissement à vous


----------



## Lijana (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Carrie, je vous envoie plein d'ondes positives !
De la bonne énergie pour vous aider à traverser ces moments difficiles.  Bon courage à vous!


----------



## carrie (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup, vraiment, ça fait du bien et m'aide


----------



## liline17 (13 Octobre 2022)

ouf, j'espère que tu va aller mieux rapidement, j'ai eu un très gros soucis qu'il m'était impossible de surmonter seule, je suis aller voir une hypnothérapeute, en 2 séances, au début, je n'y croyais pas trop, mais qui sait?
A la fin, je ne voyais pas de différence, mais dans les semaines qui ont suivi, j'ai réalisé que j'allais mieux, c'était il y a quelques années, et depuis, je suis un peu moins affectée quand je rencontre des difficultés.
Je pense que je n'ai jamais aussi bien dépensé mon argent.
Reviens vers nous sans hésitation, tu peux nous demander conseil sur ce qu'il faut faire concernant cette agression.
J'espère que tu as prévenu la PMI.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Courage à vous. Je vous envoie tout plein de bonnes ondes. 🤞🍀


----------



## carrie (13 Octobre 2022)

Merci infiniment, votre bienveillance me va droit au coeur, sans ce forum, je ne sais ce que je ferais, oui je vous donne des nouvelles dès que c'est possible et que je m'en sens capable.


----------

